# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Especialización: "Granado Wonderful de Exportacion 2012"

## INSTITUTOEXPORTADORES

Agronegocios Especializados en:*"Granada Wonderful de Exportación"* *Fecha:* 14,21,28 de Abril y 5 de mayo de 10am a 4pm.  *Objetivo:* Mejorar la capacidad de gestión en los Agronegocios del Granado de Exportaciòn *Contenido:* www.institutoperuanoexportadores.org Lugar*:* *Sala Multimedia del Instituto Peruano de Exportadores* *Info*: *6397172     5237633  cel.996399096   Nextel: 415*3969;* *inversión:* Hasta el 30 de marzo 1cuota de: S/ 800, despues del 30 de marzo: s/1,000 . El abono debe ser a la cuenta del Instituto Peruano Exportadores: 191-1841801-0-49 Banco de Crédito del Perú* Vacantes limitadas.* *ipexperu@yahoo.es        granado.jpg*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Temas similares: PASANTIA TECNICA DE GRANADO WONDERFUL 2012 "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. "manejo integral de la granadilla de exportacion 2012" Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" I taller practico de granado"wonderful"  2010 sabado 9 de octubre huaral

----------

